# Hover Fly



## TCimages (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Dao (Oct 5, 2009)

Very Nice!!  Have not seen you post your great Macro shots for awhile!!


----------



## DigitalScape (Oct 5, 2009)

Excellent!!  Very sharp, well lit, and great details


----------



## TCimages (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks for the comments


----------



## Antithesis (Oct 28, 2009)

Do you use one of those lumiquest softboxes to light your macro stuff? I feel like you've answered this question, but I can't recall the answer.


----------



## TCimages (Oct 28, 2009)

hi.  I use to, but now I use a ring flash.  This image was taken with the ring flash.


----------



## citjet (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow thats a sweeet shot!


----------



## Atlas77 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow! Stunning shot.

Good work. :thumbup:


----------



## Felix0890 (Oct 29, 2009)

I love the colors and the shine off the wings.


----------



## Moonb007 (Oct 29, 2009)

Outstanding shot!!!!


----------



## Antithesis (Oct 29, 2009)

TCimages said:


> hi.  I use to, but now I use a ring flash.  This image was taken with the ring flash.



Do you use one of the Sigma ringflashes? I was looking at those cheaper, off-brand ones, but I'm not sure of the quality.

Fantastic images btw.


----------



## lextalionis (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice Hover!


----------



## TCimages (Nov 14, 2009)

Antithesis said:


> TCimages said:
> 
> 
> > hi. I use to, but now I use a ring flash. This image was taken with the ring flash.
> ...


 
thanks for the comments everyone.  I use the Canon Ring Flash.  I don't have any experience with the off--brand flash.  One of the cool things about the Canon Ringflash is that it also has a built in wireless transmitter.  So if you have other Canon flash heads (certain models like the 430 ex) it will fire them.


----------



## mooimeisie (Nov 15, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## TCimages (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks


----------



## panafro (Nov 17, 2009)

The image is so fine, amazing. The actual focus is on the object.
Could u tell me, what would be the accurate distance between the object and lens.


----------



## TCimages (Nov 17, 2009)

panafro said:


> The image is so fine, amazing. The actual focus is on the object.
> Could u tell me, what would be the accurate distance between the object and lens.


 
Thanks.  Around six inches using 100mm macro lens.


----------

